

Ask HN: What are some non-obvious traits of a good coworker/team member? - ladybro

I&#x27;m starting my first technical internship today. In the past, the jobs I&#x27;ve worked have been menial and temporary, and I haven&#x27;t put that much effort into creating a long lasting presence or becoming a true team member.<p>I really like this company and want to be well received despite my lesser technical ability.<p>What are some traits or individual actions that have made you respect and value somebody as a part of your team? What are some big things to avoid as a new member of a tight-knit company?
======
onion2k
Do what's asked of you. Do a bit more if you can. Help others. Ask questions
if you're stuck, but only if you can't find the answer using Google. Join in
when people are talking things through. Speak out when you think something is
wrong (or right). Question assumptions. Respect the opinions of the rest of
the team. Show gratitude when someone helps you. Be honest. Accept some of the
shit jobs - everyone does them. Don't let people treat you like crap - you're
there to learn stuff. Try not to take sides. Join in the non-work things. Have
fun.

All this boils down to a single very important rule: _Don 't be a dick._

~~~
brianmcc
Very good advice. Be a good guy / good employee, not just a strong technical
contributor.

Couple of qualifiers to: "Do a bit more if you can"

\- don't over-reach, doing stuff no-one's asked for could be a negative, and

\- don't be too pushy about "new ideas"; you might be right but as a new start
you do not want to rub your colleagues up the wrong way until you've built a
good track record and some respect within the org

Edit - plus buy the team cakes and chocolate sometimes :-)

------
momchenr
Taking ownership of a problem they caused. Giving more credit away than they
take.

------
CMBechs
Put your hand up - always be the first to volunteer for a project or help out

------
bjourne
You can't go wrong with bringing fika.

------
w_t_payne
Be nice, polite, keen and humble.

